# Garage Project???



## deadin (Jan 19, 2015)

Think the wife would mind???

http://bangshift.com/bangshiftxl/wa...ilt-by-hand-in-1928-absolutely-amazing-video/


----------



## Swifty (Jan 19, 2015)

Amazing video, that engine is massive.

Paul.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 19, 2015)

Just awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 19, 2015)

deadin said:


> Think the wife would mind???
> 
> http://bangshift.com/bangshiftxl/wa...ilt-by-hand-in-1928-absolutely-amazing-video/



Great video, as a train enthusiast I sincerely thank you for bringing this to our attention


----------



## bazmak (Jan 19, 2015)

In the 1930-40s Gwr produced steam locos at the rate 2 per week
The first steam loco to be made in modern times 60163 tornado
cost 10 million pounds and took 10 years.All the major castings and machining
had to be outsouced overseas What happened to british industry That movie was magic but all the skills and labour probably originated from the UK
No offence to our USA and Canadian friends.Hope i havent stirred up a hornets nest here


----------



## /// (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the link, enjoyed watching that.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 20, 2015)

A Friend of ours is actually building a full size loco now. He's mad, single, brilliant and a lovely guy. Writes books on locomotive gears and 'saxophones'

However the video is why I never became an engineer. My great grand father and grandfather built locos in Shildon, my father certainly repaired full size steam and made rolling stock for the coal mines. My great uncle was a team driver for the Royals on the LMS Railway and was literally buckled with the air rushing into high speed loco fireboxes. 

I was 16 back in 1946- had just left school. There was an apprenticeship with DeHavilland 'waiting' and my father was in hospital. He's been inside a loco replacing tubes alone and one had fallen on him inside the firebox. In the next hospital beds were miners who had really been riddled with coal and shale in a misfire and were dying.

 It's nearly 70 years ago since I learned that there was an easier, safer and more rewarding way to earn a crust. 

Have a nice day


Norman


----------



## RichD (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I've seen a lot of interesting big projects, but that one takes the cake.
Rich


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 21, 2015)

bazmak said:


> In the 1930-40s Gwr produced steam locos at the rate 2 per week
> The first steam loco to be made in modern times 60163 tornado
> cost 10 million pounds and took 10 years.All the major castings and machining
> had to be outsouced overseas What happened to british industry That movie was magic but all the skills and labour probably originated from the UK
> No offence to our USA and Canadian friends.Hope i havent stirred up a hornets nest here



I think you will find 60163 had all its castings made in the U.K and the only out sourcing was the boiler which failed on one of it's main line runs ,
it blow a plug (I was behind it in the second carrige)


----------



## bazmak (Jan 21, 2015)

Castings or drop forgings.I remember following the A1 trust build in the mid 90s??.I was sure most of the heavy stuff came from Germany.Will take your word as i have not seen it in real life.Did get to cab Bittern at the great gathering in york.Still prefer the green livery with no skirts


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 21, 2015)

bazmak said:


> Castings or drop forgings.I remember following the A1 trust build in the mid 90s??.I was sure most of the heavy stuff came from Germany.Will take your word as i have not seen it in real life.Did get to cab Bittern at the great gathering in york.Still prefer the green livery with no skirts



I think you will find the boiler came from Germany


----------

